# Rabbit hunting



## shryke300 (Jan 13, 2006)

I live in lakeland florida, anyone know of any place open for rabit hunting?


----------



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

wat kind of gun r u using? :sniper:


----------



## shryke300 (Jan 13, 2006)

semi auto .22. easily shoots 1 in. groups at 50 yds, not a tack driver, but for a cheap rimfire...


----------



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

well just out of curiosity can u shoot a bunny with a 22. caliber pellet gun


----------



## shryke300 (Jan 13, 2006)

im using a powder propelled .22, but if you are asking for yourself, im sure you could. You'd just have to get close enoughto make an accurate and clean kill


----------



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

well mines a 1 time pump and its preety powerful for a pellet gun i can kill a racoon from30 yards away


----------



## shryke300 (Jan 13, 2006)

well, im not sure if it will kill a rabbit. rabbit have very very tough skin. The only way i can kill them with my .22 is by coating the outside of the bullet with superglue to make sure it doesn't disentegrate on contact. Maybe if you shot it in the eye.


----------



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

if you shoot them behind the eye were there temple is itll probally kill them.


----------



## shryke300 (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't know. It might, but you still have a problem with their brains even if you do penetrate the skin. Rabbits have what you would call a "de-centralized" nevous system. Although the majority of their brains is in their skull, about 60% of the brain is located throughout the body in the other organs and the nervous system. The most effective way to kill them is to make a trap like the north-eastern indian tribes did. You take a heavy log and prop it up using a sturdy stick on top of two rocks stacked on top of each other to make it unstable. Make sure the stick has a fork or nail on it, though so that you can put a piece of meat on it. Orient the bait under the log, and when the rabbit takes the bait, the unstableness of teh prop will cause the log to fall on the rabbit, pinning, but not crushing it. YOu will have to lop the head off with an axe to kill it. :sniper:


----------



## lj's my name (Jan 13, 2006)

well im hopefully getting a 22. for my b-day in febuary


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

shryke 300 wrote
YOu will have to lop the head off with an axe to kill it.

well, im not sure if it will kill a rabbit. rabbit have very very tough skin.

What kind of rabbits are you hunting? Cottontails I am guessing? I have hunted them while I lived in IL and now that I live in ND, neither state were they that tough to kill. The hides rip easy, I have killed them with a BB gun in my back yard garden. I usually just stalk them and shoot them with a .22 rim fire rifle. Now, if you don't make a killing shot on them, get ready for some screaming that will send chills up your spine, but then I just start scanning the hillsides for yotes coming in :sniper:


----------



## hunterX (Dec 21, 2005)

1how about I blow 40% of your brain away and will see if you keep running 2 what is wrong with this sentence :withstupid: [/quote]quote]* Although the majority of their brains is in their skull, about 60% of the brain is located throughout the body [/b :withstupid:*


----------



## shryke300 (Jan 13, 2006)

The problem with that sentence is that it is laced with a small touch of sarcasm. As you may have noticed, the rest of the post mentioned rabbits having super tough skin and using logs to trap the "carniverous" beasts. I was messing with the "yo yo Im a loser" dude b/c he wants to know if the same gun used to kill a racoon will kill a rabbit. Duh. BTW, Im with stupider.


----------



## shryke300 (Jan 13, 2006)

btw, The majority of their brains.... 60% throughout the rest of their bodies. THis statement is flawed. first, It is just not true, the only mind they may have outside of their head will be muscle and cell memory. Secondly, with 40% and 60%, with 40 being the majority, this is obviously flawed in sence of numbers, but i was referring to the largest concentrated mass of brain in one spot when I said majority. For further info, my serious posts ended with "Im using a powdered propelled .22..... " and fianly started up with "the problem with...". THe rest is sarcasm. THank you


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

shryke300 said:


> well, im not sure if it will kill a rabbit. rabbit have very very tough skin.
> 
> no no no! Have you ever skined a rabbit they pull a part like nothing i had a rabbit run in to my shoe and die.***** on the other hand are pritty tuff shot one out of a tree in the head with 22 lr fell out of tree and fighted the dog. So my opinion is you could qite easy


----------



## shryke300 (Jan 13, 2006)

Once again, the large post was not true. I was being sarcastic. Rabbits are easy to kill. They have very weak/thin skin. thank you.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

i shoot and kill then at 25 -35 yards with my pellet gun it shoots about 1250 and harder with rapters


----------

